# Day time?



## hound dog (May 26, 2011)

Is it any good to go bow fishing during the day time?


----------



## FULL_DRAW (May 26, 2011)

Yea... You can still shoot fish during the day. Ya just gotta find some clear water. 

I have trolled into a school of gar rolling in standing timber and on shallow humps in the middle of the lake and killed a few. Gotta be quick because the just come up for just a second and are gone!


----------



## hound dog (May 26, 2011)

FULL_DRAW said:


> Yea... You can still shoot fish during the day. Ya just gotta find some clear water.
> 
> I have trolled into a school of gar rolling in standing timber and on shallow humps in the middle of the lake and killed a few. Gotta be quick because the just come up for just a second and are gone!



I have a boat but no lights so you ready?


----------



## hound dog (May 26, 2011)

Here is the boat.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (May 26, 2011)

Yea man! We will go sometime. I am going to shoot Hartwell tomorrow night. Might go to oconee saturday night. I if i do i will shoot ya a PM. 

How long is that boat?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 26, 2011)

We shot 32 the other day and 24 the day before.... you just gotta find them


----------



## Michael (May 27, 2011)

Hound Dog, most of us "Ole Timers" started off shooting fish from the bank either early in the morning or late in the day while the wind isn't blowing. Then for years we'd shoot all night with nothing but 1 hand held Q-beam to find the fish. 

Your boat will do just fine to get you "hooked".


----------



## hound dog (May 27, 2011)

FULL_DRAW said:


> Yea man! We will go sometime. I am going to shoot Hartwell tomorrow night. Might go to oconee saturday night. I if i do i will shoot ya a PM.
> 
> How long is that boat?



I think 16' its wide stable.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 27, 2011)

When I first started bowfishing and gigging we waded the shallows through grass beds and lily's. Some of the best time I had was during the carp spawn. We litterly slayed them on island mud flats that had flooded brush on them. In the grass and lily's you can move slowly through them and watch ahead for grass moving or pads moving. Even if you didn't see the fish you knew where he was and what direction he was going. Sling an arrow or a gig in there and hang on. Best areas for this kind of fishing is backwaters.


----------



## jerry russell (May 27, 2011)

You are just minutes away from the Ocmulgee. We slam the gar there in the day time. I am going to shoot it Saturday if the rains didn't dirty it up.


----------

